# Deneris wins Dagmires Xmas Fiction Contest



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Dagmire has read all the submissions and declared Deneris the winner of his Xmas Inquisition Fiction Contest and receives a copy of Dan Abnets 


Here's the winning short story in full.



> *The Dream *
> 
> Inquisitor Merellian awoke with a scream, startling the Sisters on watch around him. Sister Arexia moved over to his side, and looked down at him.
> “Are you well, Inquisitor?”, she asked with as much concern as the Sisters assigned to him ever displayed.
> ...


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Yeaps, its all done now (for another year?)
Thanks to all that wrote in. In one way your all winners, and in another more acurate way, Deneris is the winnner. anyway thanks to all who participated. I hope that your stories will make it to the fiction part of heresys site.
D


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

Congratulations Deneris! 

I felt bad not entering this competition (especially after asking for a second pic too...). Oh well, there's next time.

Until then! :training: :lazy2: :smoke:


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

congrats Deneris! Well Deserved for sure!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

GRATS!!!

+rep for the win!


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Congratulations you filthy heretic swine! That was a damn good story bud! 

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Wooh! Congrats to Deneris! Maybe you'll be an author of 40k books someday:biggrin: I would buy the story, after reading your short story, it looks like you got some writing talent!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Gratz on ya mate. Certainly a good read!

Chaosftw


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

nice story i wish i was as talented as you story writers.

good job


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks guys. :victory:

Frankly, I was surprised that I won, considering the GREAT stories that are routinely posted in the Fiction area...


----------



## Kharnage (Sep 24, 2008)

Well done, Deneris.


----------

